# Shop notes wooden mallet



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Project 2 from my shop notes collection, this will come in very handy for tons of jobs, I just need to source a couple of bits of leather for each end and it's done ! 

I made several mistakes on this project, some of which were as a result of flaws in my table saw set up. But again, good learning experience


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

*Top view*

A mistake or two here as well


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Eazygeezer said:


> A mistake or two here as well


Good for you, I have been meaning to make one for several years now. Don't worry about the roughness here and there, it is a mallet, it is going to get beat up anyway. 

What did you use for the material? I have been thinking about some maple.

I will have to dig up the article and refresh my memory. 
Herb

Here is the one I have used for quite some time, kind of cavemanish.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good for you, I have been meaning to make one for several years now. Don't worry about the roughness here and there, it is a mallet, it is going to get beat up anyway.
> 
> What did you use for the material? I have been thinking about some maple.
> 
> ...



Herb, that must have been during your cro-magnom phase


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice job Lee!! "Good learning experience".....as long as you walked away with a positive outlook on the job, you've done well 

Really like the first picture btw...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, you might find a very good deal on an old purse, leather is leather.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lee.. 
wide leather belt from a big box...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Herb, that must have been during your cro-magnom phase


you sure you didn't mean to say pre cro-magnom phase...


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice work Lee.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This was my attempt at making a mallet.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

harrysin said:


> This was my attempt at making a mallet.


Nice, Harry.

Have you found much use for it in the shop? 

This is one of my "one of these days" future projects, although low on the list.

Bill


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought 1.2 metres of a red oak which I cut and used for bench dogs and a bench vice. The bits I had left I cut up and used for the head of the mallet. The handle was a random piece of hardwood I bought from an old friend of mine who goes skip diving 

I have absolutely no idea what type of wood it is lol.

So my mistakes : found it difficult to use a 2 degree angle and measure a cut of 3/8" so the head of the hammer was supposed to be double beveled with a flat section. It ended up as just 2 bevels 

When cutting the tenons my table saw insert that was provided with the saw is plastic, and pretty piss poor to be honest. I'm currently making one from marine ply which is zero clearance at 90 and 45. It made cutting the tenons difficult and the shoulders ended up somewhat deeper than the tenons so ther is a gap at the top where handle meets head.
The wedges unfortunately I started them off too thick which didn't allow a super accurate fit, but I think it will stay on any way.
And finally, when I glued up one of the hollow angled sections in the head it slipped and needed a good sanding

Fortunately my belt sander was equal to the task


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

harrysin said:


> This was my attempt at making a mallet.


Harry I had no idea that's how it was done . Very impressive


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Eazygeezer said:


> Project 2 from my shop notes collection, this will come in very handy for tons of jobs, I just need to source a couple of bits of leather for each end and it's done !
> 
> I made several mistakes on this project, some of which were as a result of flaws in my table saw set up. But again, good learning experience


Looks really good Lee , nice work


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I found a leather clothing store that had lots of scraps for sale by the pound--cheap.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This pdf might be easier to open:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

harrysin said:


> This pdf might be easier to open:


First square mallet I have ever seen with the side grain on the striking face. Round carving mallets do .

Good job as always, fabricating, Harry.

Herb


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

I needed a wooden hammer to use with my new wooden handled chisel - haven't used it much since. I took a slightly different approach (i.e I cheated). Found the idea somewhere ... I did a glue up of some scrap Ash which allowed me to "dowel" together the pieces with some steel bar for extra weight (which wasn't needed) and fit a tapered mortise for the handle in the build. If the glue ever lets go - I know I'm hitting something too hard.  Of course, I'd rather have Harry's one piece hammer which is very nice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Bill, I'm surprised at how often I've used it where previously I've used a rubber mallet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

FreeTime said:


> I needed a wooden hammer to use with my new wooden handled chisel - haven't used it much since. I took a slightly different approach (i.e I cheated). Found the idea somewhere ... I did a glue up of some scrap Ash which allowed me to "dowel" together the pieces with some steel bar for extra weight (which wasn't needed) and fit a tapered mortise for the handle in the build. If the glue ever lets go - I know I'm hitting something too hard.  Of course, I'd rather have Harry's one piece hammer which is very nice.


Mark yours and Lee's look much more like a shop bought one than my experimental effort.


----------

